# Tips on making homemade brooder for baby cockatiels???



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I haven't start breeding my cockatiels yet, but getting myself ready~~~incase they do mate~~~

I read several websites about making a homemade brooder for tiels~~~

But, I am wondering who here actually make one that works well for their baby tiels and how did you make it?

Thnx in advance for you input!!! 

I would be really appreciated if you also attach some photos too~~


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I use a kritter keeper. It is an acrylic habitat for a frog or a reptile. It's kind of like a storage bin but it has a slotted lid for air. I put an inch or two of pine chips in the bottom and I put a regular heating pad under it. I find I can regulate the temp pretty well by putting a towel between the container and the heating pad. Another layer and the temp is a bit lower. You will need an accurate thermometer. The temp you need depends on the age if the babies.






This shows the container and the lid. There are doors in it for easy access and a divider for the container which I ended up needing.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

here is one way 

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6140


I use a Fish Tank, I haven't had to heat it yet (i used it over the summer) but when I do i'll be using a heating pad on one end.

then when they get about 2 months i move them to a cage


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

wow, these are pretty interesting~~~lol~~~I am really learning a lot here~!!! thnx

My male cockatiel went inside the nest box and eating the millet that I hang inside the nest box, and now the female is playing with the pine shavings while standing outside of the nest box

Sometimes the male cockatiel play with the pine shaving too~~

Does that mean they are interested in the nest box?

When will they start to mate???


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The Male will always check it out first. Then if he decides it's ok he'll call her in. She may or may not be ready. but it sounds like he's interested.


----------

